# xhitcher1 STOP SPAM



## kero81 (11. Februar 2015)

Hallo?!
Kannst Du mal aufhören hier so viele Spamthreads zu eröffnen?!?


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (11. Februar 2015)

Melde den doch einfach.
Außerdem passt das hier genau so wenig in "Musik, Film und Buch" rein


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. Februar 2015)

Sicherlich könnte er seine Sammelwut in einem Thread zusammenfassen aber bis auf 2. Threads wo mangels Angaben wohl keine Lösung in Sicht ist es noch als legitim. Wenn muss die Moderation entscheiden was die Grenze ist und entsprechend regeln. Da es sich nicht um Hardware handelt wo man einen Komplettsystem in Einzelthreads ausdiskutiert wo die Interessen miteinander kollidieren finde ich es noch akzeptabel wenn auch grenzwertig. Jeder gestaltet sein Suchverhalten eben anders und dir steht der Weg der Moderation ja offen was ich als besseren Weg empfinde, und ca. 300 Beiträge in 2 Jahren deutet ja nicht unbedingt auf einen Spambot hin. Wo soll man eine Grenze ziehen, ich zb. habe hier quasi nie einen wirklichen Thread eröffnet und bin damit wohl das Gegenstück und auch nicht normal.


----------

